# pkg_add -rv xorg-minimal  on FreeBSD v8.3 32 bit -- pkg_add: could not find package g



## cweks (Jan 8, 2013)

Fresh install of FreeBSD v8.3 32 bit 

```
freebsd83_32bit#[B]pkg_add -rv xorg-minimal[/B]
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.3-release/All/xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0.tbz...Waiting[/url] for final status
<<< 226 Transfer complete.
x +CONTENTS
x +COMMENT
x +DESC
x +MTREE_DIRS
x man/man4/kbd.4x.gz
x lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.la
x lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
tar command returns 0 status
 Done.
Finished loading xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0 via a URL
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'xineramaproto-1.2.1' with 'x11/xineramaproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1' with 'x11/xf86vidmodeproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'xf86miscproto-0.9.3' with 'x11/xf86miscproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'xextproto-7.2.0' with 'x11/xextproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'printproto-1.0.5' with 'x11/printproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'kbproto-1.0.5' with 'x11/kbproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'inputproto-2.0.2' with 'x11/inputproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'fixesproto-5.0' with 'x11/fixesproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'dri2proto-2.3' with 'x11/dri2proto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'damageproto-1.2.1' with 'x11/damageproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'fontsproto-2.1.1' with 'x11-fonts/fontsproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'expat-2.0.1_2' with 'textproc/expat2' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'gnome_subr-1.0' with 'sysutils/gnome_subr' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'dmidecode-2.11' with 'sysutils/dmidecode' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'pciids-20120227' with 'misc/pciids' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'python27-2.7.2_4' with 'lang/python27' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'perl-5.12.4_4' with 'lang/perl5.12' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.12.4_4 !
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'pkg-config-0.25_1' with 'devel/pkg-config' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'pixman-0.24.2' with 'x11/pixman' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'freetype2-2.4.7' with 'print/freetype2' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'xproto-7.0.22' with 'x11/xproto' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libfontenc-1.1.0' with 'x11-fonts/libfontenc' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXfont-1.4.4_1,1' with 'x11-fonts/libXfont' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXau-1.0.6' with 'x11/libXau' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXdmcp-1.1.0' with 'x11/libXdmcp' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libICE-1.0.7,1' with 'x11/libICE' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libSM-1.2.0,1' with 'x11/libSM' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'pcre-8.30_1' with 'devel/pcre' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libvolume_id-0.81.1' with 'devel/libvolume_id' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libpthread-stubs-0.3_3' with 'devel/libpthread-stubs' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libdrm-2.4.12_1' with 'graphics/libdrm' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libxcb-1.7' with 'x11/libxcb' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libX11-1.4.4,1' with 'x11/libX11' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libxkbfile-1.0.7' with 'x11/libxkbfile' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXt-1.0.9,1' with 'x11-toolkits/libXt' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libxkbui-1.0.2_1' with 'x11/libxkbui' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXfixes-5.0' with 'x11/libXfixes' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXdamage-1.1.3' with 'x11/libXdamage' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXext-1.3.0_1,1' with 'x11/libXext' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXxf86misc-1.0.3' with 'x11/libXxf86misc' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXinerama-1.1.1,1' with 'x11/libXinerama' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXi-1.4.3,1' with 'x11/libXi' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXmu-1.1.0,1' with 'x11-toolkits/libXmu' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXp-1.0.1,1' with 'x11/libXp' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXpm-3.5.9' with 'x11/libXpm' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXaw-1.0.8,2' with 'x11-toolkits/libXaw' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libXxf86vm-1.1.1' with 'x11/libXxf86vm' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libGL-7.4.4' with 'graphics/libGL' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'dri-7.4.4,2' with 'graphics/dri' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libpciaccess-0.12.1' with 'devel/libpciaccess' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libffi-3.0.9' with 'devel/libffi' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libiconv-1.13.1_2' with 'converters/libiconv' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'libxml2-2.7.8_2' with 'textproc/libxml2' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'dbus-1.4.14_2' with 'devel/dbus' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'gettext-0.18.1.1' with 'devel/gettext' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'xkeyboard-config-2.1' with 'x11/xkeyboard-config' origin.
 - already installed.
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'glib-2.28.8_4' with 'devel/glib20' origin.
[B]pkg_add: could not find package glib-2.28.8_4 ![/B]
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'gamin-0.1.10_4' with 'devel/gamin' origin.
[B]pkg_add: could not find package gamin-0.1.10_4 ![/B]
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'gio-fam-backend-2.28.8_1' with 'devel/gio-fam-backend' origin.
[B]pkg_add: could not find package gio-fam-backend-2.28.8_1 ![/B]
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'dbus-glib-0.94' with 'devel/dbus-glib' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package dbus-glib-0.94 !
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'policykit-0.9_6' with 'sysutils/policykit' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package policykit-0.9_6 !
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'eggdbus-0.6_1' with 'devel/eggdbus' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package eggdbus-0.6_1 !
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'gobject-introspection-0.10.8_2' with 'devel/gobject-introspection' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package gobject-introspection-0.10.8_2 !
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'polkit-0.99' with 'sysutils/polkit' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package polkit-0.99 !
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'consolekit-0.4.3' with 'sysutils/consolekit' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package consolekit-0.4.3 !
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'hal-0.5.14_18' with 'sysutils/hal' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package hal-0.5.14_18 !
Package 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' depends on 'xorg-server-1.7.7_3,1' with 'x11-servers/xorg-server' origin.
pkg_add: [B]could not find package xorg-server-1.7.7_3,1 ![/B]
pkg_add: [B]1 package addition(s) failed[/B]
pkg_add: [B]pkg_add of dependency 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0' failed![/B]
pkg_add: [B]1 package addition(s) failed[/B]

freebsd83_32bit#
```


----------

